

Verizon Acquires Terremark and its Enterprise Cloud for $1.4 Billion - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/01/27/verizon-to-acquire-terremark-for-1-4-billion/

======
taylorbuley
Kind of makes Salesforce's Heroku deal look like peanuts.

